
Well-funded surveillance operation infected both iOS and Android devices - daegloe
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2019/04/well-funded-surveillance-operation-infected-both-ios-and-android-devices/
======
closetohome
For anyone curious how the iOS part worked, they distributed it under the
enterprise program (surprise), and were not able to disable any of the actual
iOS security, so it would still ask for your permission to use your location
and microphone.

I'm inclined to rank that one as a low-grade threat.

~~~
code_duck
Unfortunately, this means that iPhones users can be phished. A unsavvy user
could be tempted to install software such as a game, approve a certificate and
in the process, give an attacker control over the phone.

